# Please ID this wood



## RexB (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi all,
My wife bought this piece of wood and I have no idea what it is.


All help is greatly appreciated. 

Right now I'm thinking just to slowly curve the back, like a marble. As for the interior I hope to use a dremel and dig out some of the inside while keeping the opening as it is.

thanks again for the help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Nov 20, 2013)

Here's my guess.
Maple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2013)

maple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 21, 2013)

spalted maple is my guess


----------



## Knotholeexoticwood (Nov 22, 2013)

It is


----------



## RexB (Nov 24, 2013)

thank you all... I now have two inputs; maple and magnolia....now what? Do I finish the wood any different? Is there anything else I need to consider once I've done? (Of course I'll post pictures here...it may take a few weeks or so tho)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 24, 2013)

There is no difference i th sway you would finish the two woods, but I'd put money on Maple.


----------

